

How To Launch a Community? - deniswsrosa

Hi All!<p>I'm trying to launch a community of entrepreneurs in my country, and I would like some advices/tips of how get members and how to build a successful community.
======
kylebragger
Are you looking to start something purely online, offline, or a hybrid?

I would be happy to help answer what I can, though it's tough to fit a
succinct answer here, as there are many facets to building community. Kyle at
forrst.com if you'd like to chat at some point.

~~~
deniswsrosa
Thank you for your reply!

Actually it will be a hybrid community that aims to teach/guide brazilians
programmers in how to found a startup, how to get funding and other
interesting topics.

